# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  Проблемы с сайтом

## blood_virus

Вот такой вот у меня трабл с сайтом.


*Warning: include(/home7/agldivis/public_html/a/language/pdf_fonts/arial.php) [function.include]: failed to open stream: No such file or directory in /home7/agldivis/public_html/a/libraries/tcpdf/tcpdf.php on line 1909

Warning: include() [function.include]: Failed opening '/home7/agldivis/public_html/a/language/pdf_fonts/arial.php' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/lib/php:/usr/local/lib/php') in /home7/agldivis/public_html/a/libraries/tcpdf/tcpdf.php on line 1909
TCPDF error: Could not include font definition file*

Подскажите пожалуйста как решить.В PHP я не сильно силен.
Версия Joomla! 1.5.10. Сайт работает, только некоторые ссылки, связанные с PDF не работают.И пишут вот такую ошибку.Вот одна из таких ссылок http://a.agl-division.com/index.php?...mid=12&lang=ru

----------


## goacher

не может найтим файл в include по заданному пути. Проверяйте пути к фпайлам

----------

